# SPS-Analyser AutoSPy: jetzt mit komfortablen Suchfunktionen



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 März 2007)

Guten Tag,

der SPS-Analyser *AutoSPy* ist ein effizientes SPS-Analyse-
Tool für die S7- und S5-Steuerungen von Siemens. 

Mit *AutoSPy* können Sie die Zustände ausgewählter SPS-
Operanden in jedem SPS-Zyklus aufzeichnen und visualisieren. 
Mit der Software überprüfen Sie das Verhalten von Steuerungs-
programmen und stellen fest, ob gewünschte Signalzustände 
überhaupt in der Steuerung ankommen.

In der jetzt neu verfügbaren Version 1.4 ist die Auswertung 
der aufgezeichneten Daten noch komfortabler. Nun können 
Sie die gesuchten Signalzustände einer Aufzeichnung direkt 
anspringen und so auch lange Aufzeichnungen sehr schnell 
auswerten. 

Beispiele:
Wann wechselten zwei Binärsignale zum selben 
Zeitpunkt ihre Pegel?
Wurden vorgegebene Grenzwerte (Minimum oder Maximum) 
unter- oder überschritten?
In welchen Situationen war eine von mehreren Alarmleitungen 
aktiviert?

Damit Sie die entsprechenden Antworten schnell finden, 
können Sie jetzt bis zu *32 Einzelbedingungen* festlegen 
und auch miteinander verknüpfen.

Überzeugen Sie sich noch heute und laden Sie gleich jetzt die 
neue AutoSPy Demo-Version von unserer *Download-Seite*.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------

